# Is The Reo The End Of The Road?



## Silver

Hi All

It's been two months since I got my REOs so I thought I'd give a reportback. Not an in-depth review, but just my impressions two months in.

Firstly, here is the team, the "REO trio"




Two Grands and one Mini. All in tumbled, but one of the Grand's doors is Black wrinkle.
All are standard - not low profile - all have standard RM2 toppers.

*Ok first off, let me say that in the past two months I have not used any other gear.* It's been the REOs all the way. When I have tried some of my other gear (more the recoiled commercial tanks, like mPT2s etc) just to check, it feels like I am sucking air - minimal throat hit and far less flavour.

The REOs, when set up to your liking (which takes a bit of trial and error)* do perform marvellously*. The flavour is really rich and good and the throat hit with the coils set high is strong. I have not tested all the equipment known to man but I've had my fair share of a wide range of commercial tanks (Nautilus, mpts, evods etc) with both standard and custom coils. I've also have some drippers and the Kayfun (granted, not an original). The closest vape experience I've had to the REO thus far has been a well set up humble IGO-L dripper. I can actually set it up so the vape experience is very similar to the REO. Great for flavour tasting but as a daily workhorse, no way.

*The REOs have performed flawlessly* - and I mean flawlessly from the first day to today. Not one problem (touch wood). Simple to coil, simple to rewick, simple to change batteries, simple to change juice. No strange behaviour. So far they get a 10 out of 10 for usability and reliability.

I got 3 of them so I could have *3 flavours running simultaneously* - so I could use them as my "workhorses". Having different flavours makes for more variety and keeps me interested. I simply reach for whichever of the 3 flavours I feel like at the time. They are set up according to flavour types I like. The Grand with the black door is my "Tobacco REO" with a 0.85 ohm coil. The Grand with the Silver door is my "fruit REO" - with a 1.2 ohmer. The Mini I got as my portable solution - and it happens to be my "VM Choc Mint" REO at 1.3 ohms currently. In fact, this little Mini has never had any other juice in it since the day I got it! @Oupa are you listening? 

*How portable are the REOs?* Well, I got the Mini as my portable solution and it is fantastic. It fits perfectly in my man bag (standing upright) with quite a bit of space to spare. For me it never leaks. The only way it would leak is if I squonk massively and then put it straight in my bag and turn it on its side - but that never happens. The Mini is very pocketable too and doesnt take up much space anywhere I go. It really is a superb portable solution for me. Mind you, the Grand is quite portable too. Its hardly much bigger than the Mini. It too fits in my man bag standing upright, but the drip tip makes it a bit of a tight fit under the zips.

*How do I feel about squonking?* Short answer, I don't mind. At first it seems like a bit of a mission. Depending on the type of coil and wick you will get 3 to 6 puffs before needing another squonk. A squonk is a press of the plastic juice bottle to get the juice up on the deck to saturate the wick. After I learnt how to do it and with a bit of practice, I can squonk perfectly in about 5 seconds. What I found is that because the REO gives me a stronger vape than other equipment I tend to take a few puffs and then put it down. I don't mindlessly vape on the REO (puff after puff) like I did on the EVODs etc. So the squonking suits the REO for me. One squonk then a few long deep puffs - then I'm very satisfied. I do sometimes long for a "grab and vape" but I am now used to the squonk and punch hard style of the REO. I enjoy it a lot. After all, the REO is a dripper experience with the convenience of a tank - so I'd much rather squonk than pull out the juice bottle, open the cap and drip.

*So far, I am enjoying the REOs thoroughly*. They perform very well for me flavour and throat hit wise. I am lucky the standard airhole on the RM2 is perfect to my liking. I really could not be happier. After refilling all three REOs (about 13 ml of juice in total) and new batteries, I am good to go for about 3 days if I vape them simultaneously. Then about 15 minutes to rewick, reload and put in fresh batteries. It's very exciting when I change juices - since I have a few days to vape, discover and enjoy them.

*Is there anything I don't like?* Well, not really. If I were to be a bit picky, yes, being a mechanical, the dropoff in battery voltage does affect the vape slightly, but its not bad at all. And the REOs are designed that if you use good batteries, the dropoff only becomes noticeable when the bottles are nearly finished. At this point you would change batteries anyway. Both on the Grand and the Mini. Otherwise, there is nothing else I feel is worth marking as a negative. It really is plain sailing with the REO.

It was @Andre - my vaping mentor extraordinaire - that guided me on this journey. He had it all sussed out. After the commercial tanks he advised me to get the IGO-L and practice coil building first. I then got diverted, distracted and fascinated with other gear like the Kayfun, Trident, Nemesis etc The journey to the REO took me a while (about 6 months in total) - but I do not regret one minute of it. It has allowed me to appreciate the REO experience much more. @Andre, thank you sir for your "pioneering" work in the "early" days of vaping being one of the first in SA to learn and experience the REO without any local help. And then, thanks for leading me on this path 

While I am saying thanks, let me also say thanks to the ModMaster himself, Robert O'Neil. Ordering from REOSmods was a breeze. Rob has created a magical device. Thank you sir.

*Is the REO the end of the road?* Well judging by my experiences over the past 2 months, I would say definitely yes, it has been the end of the road for me. Since I got the REOs I have not ordered any other hardware. Just juices. I bought some batteries, some Kanthal and some delrin drip tips - but no other vaping device - so for me it has been the end of the road - hardware wise.

*Do I think it's the end of the road for ever?* I would not be bold enough to say that - and I am sure with vaping advancing at the rate it is - the REO too will be surpassed - and I will want that device when it comes out!

But let's just say that my bar has now been raised pretty high - so when something comes along that appears better - it's going to be extremely good. Bring it on.... but for now I am happy.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa

What he said ^

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nooby

Lol... Hopefully when you eventually bring them in Benji, I will be able to say that to

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Andre

If the Reo can pass the test of your keen critical thinking, it must be good! I fully agree with you. And thank you for the kind words, much appreciated.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> If the Reo can pass the test of your keen critical thinking, it must be good! I fully agree with you. And thank you for the kind words, much appreciated.


 
LOL, thanks @Andre - 
Only a pleasure - the truth must be told

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex

That was such an excellent review @Silver, I found myself nodding my head to much of what you said.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

And now all my devices seems so inadequate...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## shabbar

my findings are mutual to my fellow reonauts

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I can’t agree more with what Hi Ho said with such elegance and decorum! I realised about a month or two ago that I shouldn’t be allowed to buy anything without checking with my vaping Guru @Andre! And then you can see the feedback from the analytical @Silver that the advice we have gotten from @Andre has been spot on…

I have to concur with all of the above… all I ever really use now is my REO’s. Even my much loved Russian on the Sigelei doesn’t get much air time!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

Rob Fisher said:


> Even my much loved Russian on the Sigelei doesn’t get much air time!


 
you can always send her to someone who will give her all the attention and love she deserves

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Riaz said:


> you can always send her to someone who will give her all the attention and love she deserves


 
Oh I still do love her! And she is on my desk and close to me and she does get one toot a day! Maybe I'll be able to part with her one day but we are still too attached....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Alex said:


> That was such an excellent review @Silver, I found myself nodding my head to much of what you said.


Thanks @Alex - much appreciated fellow Reonaut

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I can’t agree more with what Hi Ho said with such elegance and decorum! I realised about a month or two ago that I shouldn’t be allowed to buy anything without checking with my vaping Guru @Andre! And then you can see the feedback from the analytical @Silver that the advice we have gotten from @Andre has been spot on…
> 
> I have to concur with all of the above… all I ever really use now is my REO’s. Even my much loved Russian on the Sigelei doesn’t get much air time!


 
Thanks @Rob Fisher - I appreciate your feedback - judging by the number of REOs in the Fisher household - we are onto a good thing - nice to have confirmation

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Dibs on @Rob Fisher Russian

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silverbear

New to the Reo, while not my only vape, it is fast becoming that, and based on my experience thus far, I concure with you Silver the Reo is the device to beat all other devices. .

Still need to learn more about that setup that hits the spot. However what I have got in now comes damn close.

All of the above being said, I am already preparing to pull the tigger on the next Reo, just holding for @Oupa to get his stock in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Well, seeing that there are so many REO's here, I think one can be given to me, don't you think


----------



## Andre

annemarievdh said:


> Well, seeing that there are so many REO's here, I think one can be given to me, don't you think


One, unfortunately, must have wisdom teeth to get a Reo.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Andre said:


> One, unfortunately, must have wisdom teeth to get a Reo.


 
I still do have them, In a little treasure chest on the top shelf of my closet

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MurderDoll

Fantastic review @Silver

Ever since getting my REO, I haven't touched any of my other mods. 

It is by far the best mod I have ever owned. Been the most pleasure to use and has given me the best flavour by far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

MurderDoll said:


> Fantastic review @Silver
> 
> Ever since getting my REO, I haven't touched any of my other mods.
> 
> It is by far the best mod I have ever owned. Been the most pleasure to use and has given me the best flavour by far.



Thanks so much @MurderDoll 
Its great to know Im not the only one that feels this way
All the best with your vaping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Brilliant review @Silver 

If the reo is the end of the road and the best there is then I don't want one. My journey has just begun, I'm enjoying the road and the scenery too much to take that shortcut. Perhaps one day, but not just yet


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> Brilliant review @Silver
> 
> If the reo is the end of the road and the best there is then I don't want one. My journey has just begun, I'm enjoying the road and the scenery too much to take that shortcut. Perhaps one day, but not just yet



Aah, @BumbleBee , thanks for the compliment.
And those are very wise words indeed.
I dont recommend the REO for anyone as a "shortcut". One needs to go through quite a bit of gear to fully appreciate it. Not just the vape side of things but all the other attributes.

But also dont forget that while i may be pitstopping for a while on the hardware side of things, my journey is epic on the juice front. And the scenery i am seeing is spectacular

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I think the reason why the reo doesn't appeal no me just yet is the styling, no offense to the reonauts but they look boring, I like the funky outrageous looking stuff, I'm all about detail. That's what I like about my SVD, it may not be perfect and the fire button is beginning to pee me off but it looks so cool, dying to get my hands on some of the more intricate devices like the maraxus, iron man and dreadnaut just because the _look_ so different.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Well @BumbleBee - I tend to agree that the REO is not an exotic looking device.
That ZNA of @RevnLucky7 is a beaut. 

But for me, the REO doesnt look bad at all in the tumbled finish - quite a classic looking thing - and the shape is comfortable. At least to me it is.

I think what really does make the REO shine is more about its performance and functioning rather than its looks. The bottom feeding dripping works like a charm for me.

But each to his own - and so it should be 
That's what makes for an interesting marketplace!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Well @BumbleBee - I tend to agree that the REO is not an exotic looking device.
> That ZNA of @RevnLucky7 is a beaut.
> 
> But for me, the REO doesnt look bad at all in the tumbled finish - quite a classic looking thing - and the shape is comfortable. At least to me it is.
> 
> I think what really does make the REO shine is more about its performance and functioning rather than its looks. The bottom feeding dripping works like a charm for me.
> 
> But each to his own - and so it should be
> That's what makes for an interesting marketplace!


I completely agree, to each his own. I wouldn't be in the profession that I'm in if I didn't believe that. Hope you guys don't think I'm dissing the reo because I'm not at all, I actually do believe that it is better than most of the stuff out there. I also don't doubt that I will eventually get one, because everyone gets to a point in life where they just couldn't be bothered with things that don't work, that's why I have and iPhone 

(Samsung fans feel free to start flinging poo)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

No worries @BumbleBee 
Great points you make.

We are all learning and discovering as we go along.

Each one of us has our own journey. My pitstop in Reoville is happening now. Yours may happen elsewhere in some time to come... 

As long as we are enjoying ourselves and sharing our experiences - and most importantly - staying off stinkies - then we are all winning!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

PS - dont let this thread derail to an iPhone/Samsung battle - LOL - that is an entirely different kettle of metal

LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Great post @Silver 

Well thought out and a pleasure to read.

Thank you for sharing. And those reo triplets are just awesome!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> Great post @Silver
> 
> Well thought out and a pleasure to read.
> 
> Thank you for sharing. And those reo triplets are just awesome!



Thanks for the feedback. Looking forward to your impressions

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Looking forward to your impressions


Maybe I should get a reo newbie journey thread going once it arrives. I'll have to squeeze it in somewhere between coil building and pulling silvers!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Excellent review and information @Silver!
Thoroughly enjoyed it 
Can't wait to get a Reo and experience the same

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz

great review as always @Silver, you never cease to impress with your insightful impressions of gear and juices, it's always a pleasure to read - i think next year i'll join you guys with a Reo, just need to save up first and get into the coil building side of things with my S-Fury that i'm hopefully getting next month

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba

BumbleBee said:


> I completely agree, to each his own. I wouldn't be in the profession that I'm in if I didn't believe that. Hope you guys don't think I'm dissing the reo because I'm not at all, I actually do believe that it is better than most of the stuff out there. I also don't doubt that I will eventually get one, because everyone gets to a point in life where they just couldn't be bothered with things that don't work, that's why I have and iPhone
> 
> (Samsung fans feel free to start flinging poo)


Oh well what category do I fit into with my HTC One? ...  also armed with Reo . Please note @Rob Fisher it's only one of each  ... maybe one day some more with be added, taking about Reos.
EDIT ... I suppose I am a true monogamist right now!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Excellent review and information @Silver!
> Thoroughly enjoyed it
> Can't wait to get a Reo and experience the same


 
Many thanks @Imthiaz Khan - much appreciated
Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Silver

Metal Liz said:


> great review as always @Silver, you never cease to impress with your insightful impressions of gear and juices, it's always a pleasure to read - i think next year i'll join you guys with a Reo, just need to save up first and get into the coil building side of things with my S-Fury that i'm hopefully getting next month


 
Big thanks @Metal Liz - much appreciated - means a lot to me when I get all the feedback from you wonderful people. And glad I can share my experiences to help others in their decision making.

As for the REO - yes, it is quite a pricey thing - but looking at my vaping expenses over the past 8 months it has taken quite a big dive since I got the REOs. So they have saved me quite a bit  LOL. Seriously, they have. Quite amazing actually.

Good luck for the S-Fury and the coil building!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Metal Liz said:


> great review as always @Silver, you never cease to impress with your insightful impressions of gear and juices, it's always a pleasure to read - i think next year i'll join you guys with a Reo, just need to save up first and get into the coil building side of things with my S-Fury that i'm hopefully getting next month


Once you have build the S-Fury, the Reo will be way too simple and easy for you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spydro

My Reos had been the end of the road for me for a long time before I came to this forum. 

I had bought a hellofalotof gear before them that all went to the way side with my first Reo. So I bought a hellofalotof Reos and hellofalotof atty's for them to carry me to my last breath. I had no desire at all to diver into any other gear when the Reoville forum was still up and running on ECF 13-14 months ago. Enter the Master Enabler of EGIGSSA , and I strayed off what had been a sure and straight course for a very long time. But I have my bearings back on track now with the Reos, and they do the lions share of my vaping now. I still piddle with some of the reg mods/toppers I bought since coming here, but not with the fire that burns in me for the Reos. I'll never use many of my Reos again though because I have changed my vaping style to where I don't need or want all 32 of them online anymore. So I guess that means my vaping has come full circle.

Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Spydro said:


> My Reos had been the end of the road for me for a long time before I came to this forum.
> 
> I had bought a hellofalotof gear before them that all went to the way side with my first Reo. So I bought a hellofalotof Reos and hellofalotof atty's for them to carry me to my last breath. I had no desire at all to diver into any other gear when the Reoville forum was still up and running on ECF 13-14 months ago. Enter the Master Enabler of EGIGSSA , and I strayed off what had been a sure and straight course for a very long time. But I have my bearings back on track now with the Reos, and they do the lions share of my vaping now. I still piddle with some of the reg mods/toppers I bought since coming here, but not with the fire that burns in me for the Reos. I'll never use many of my Reos again though because I have changed my vaping style to where I don't need or want all 32 of them online anymore. So I guess that means my vaping has come full circle.


What happened to number 33?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

SAVapeGear said:


> What happened to number 33?



The missing Reo was a Walnut Woodvil Mini 18490. Woodvil's were extremely hard to get back in mid 2014, could only be found in classified ads, had higher prices then when they were brand new and there was fierce competition in acquiring them. I was hunting them down and buying all of them I could. This Mini 18490 was the only one of this size that showed up in the classies for almost 2 years. 

Anyway, a gent on Reoville had wanted a Mini 18490 real bad for a very long time, missed out on this walnut one because I bought it before he saw the ad. Many months after I got it he asked me to work a deal with him for it. I had known him on the forum from the start, he was a nice man, I had a bunch of other Woodvil's so we worked it out and it went to live with him.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------

